# Build a better sandwich



## fried fish (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is the idea.  Someone starts out with one ingredient, then another person adds to it.  You can only post, once every three.  When someone thinks the sandwich is done, then they can start another.  When you post your ingredient, try to copy/paste what the previous posters added.  I'll start one.

Lightly toasted, sandwich-size english muffin


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 6, 2005)

fried fish said:
			
		

> Here is the idea.  Someone starts out with one ingredient, then another person adds to it.  You can only post, once every three.  When someone thinks the sandwich is done, then they can start another.  When you post your ingredient, try to copy/paste what the previous posters added.  I'll start one.
> 
> Lightly toasted, sandwich-size english muffin



spread muffin with mayo


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

[Lightly toasted, sandwich-size english muffin[/quote]

spread muffin with mayo[/quote]

add butter lettuce - 3 leaves oughta do it.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 6, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> [Lightly toasted, sandwich-size english muffin



spread muffin with mayo[/quote]

add butter lettuce - 3 leaves oughta do it.[/quote]
Thick wedge of ripe heirloom tomato


----------



## fried fish (Jan 6, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> mudbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



add butter lettuce - 3 leaves oughta do it.[/quote]
Thick wedge of ripe heirloom tomato[/quote]

some thick canadian bacon, that has been fried


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2005)

fried fish said:
			
		

> PA Baker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thick wedge of ripe heirloom tomato[/quote]

some thick canadian bacon, that has been fried[/quote]

top with a few thin slices of swiss cheese


----------



## CookinBlondie (Jan 6, 2005)

fried fish said:
			
		

> PA Baker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thick wedge of ripe heirloom tomato[/quote]

some thick canadian bacon, that has been fried[/quote]

and to top it all off...an angus beef hamburger  *mouth waters*


----------



## fried fish (Jan 6, 2005)

Someone would have to have an awfully big mouth to eat that.. I think i could do it!


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe that sandwich is done.


----------



## Dove (Jan 6, 2005)

*Add a thin slice of onion and I'll take three of them now.*


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll start another one....

Two slices of rye bread


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I'll start another one....
> 
> Two slices of rye bread




two sunny side up eggs, cooked in real butter


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 6, 2005)

spread some yellow mustard on the bread


----------



## fried fish (Jan 6, 2005)

Two slices of rye bread
two sunny side up eggs, cooked in real butter
spread some mustard on the bread
some Jimmy Dean Sausage (patty)


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 6, 2005)

fried fish said:
			
		

> Two slices of rye bread
> two sunny side up eggs, cooked in real butter
> spread some mustard on the bread
> some Jimmy Dean Sausage (patty)


Pepper jack cheese


----------



## Catseye (Jan 6, 2005)

[quote="PA Baker]Two slices of rye bread
two sunny side up eggs, cooked in real butter
spread some mustard on the bread
some Jimmy Dean Sausage (patty)[/quote]
Pepper jack cheese[/quote]

A fresh crisp green pepper ring.


Cats


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 6, 2005)

I think that sandwich is done too.  I will start a new sandwich.


A toasted everything bagel


----------



## fried fish (Jan 6, 2005)

A toasted everything bagel
some chicken salad


----------



## fried fish (Jan 9, 2005)

is anyone going to add anything to that sammich, the bagel is getting stale.. lol


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 9, 2005)

Add some fresh Iceburgh lettuse to that bagel, and some sweet-hot dijon style mustard.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

